# Newbie here



## Nathd91 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Im new, my names Nathan, 20 (in 4 days) and from Cambridge, England!
I have recently adopted a 4-6month old pygmy hedgehog, who still unfortunately has no name  Hes lovely and a family pet now as my girlfriend and family are going to have to look after him when I go to the royal marines!








I've only had him 2 days and he's been really nervous, haven't been able to pick him up until this morning he had a massive transformation. He now walks on my hand and is as friendly as ever, and loves running around.. I tend to leave him in the toilet area at night and he can wonder around doing his own thing which he loves.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congratulations on your hedgie!! He's adorable!!
I'm glad you have people who will take care of him while you're gone. How long do you have before you leave?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition! Happy Birthday! and...what do you say when some is going to the royal marines? Somehow "Bon Voyage" doesn't sound right. "Knock 'em dead!" either...um...how 'bout "Stay safe and take care"...?


----------



## Nathd91 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks guys.. i love him! Although hes not in the biggest room during the day, (waiting till i get paid tuesday) he sleeps all day anyway.. But at night he's got the whole downstairs bathroom to mess up :lol: I can't seem to get him to use his wheel though, his old owner said he never used it.. 
By the way, if he is around 6 months, can he still learn to be litter trained? or is he too old? I try to let him run around the living room but he rushes under the sofa! I still can't believe the transformation over night, when i got him out last night he just sat there in a ball and didn't want to explore.. now its non stop!

And its 6-8 months before i leave him! So a nice time to spend with him.. and thanks for the good luck


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to HHC!!!  He's adorable! I'd say you could still try to litter train him, some hedgies get it, others don't :roll: It's worth trying though! And happy birthday!


----------

